# Aftermarket Radio Installation



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

I wanted to play MP3's so I picked up an aftermarket AIWA MP3 player with a aux input on the front ($149 + free install at best buy), but obviously the size is somewhat smaller. I was thinking about putting it in the smaller hole beneath my XE standard radio and then moving the insert panel up and putting some sort of face plate above that.

Does anyone have any experience with aftermarket radio installs and what can be done with the whole that is created ... (I believe that I have seen the really cool one with Satellite radio and all but that is a little beyond my needs and price range at the moment). 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks

MP


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand your question but if you need to go from the stock stereo size to half (DIN size - standart aftermarket stereo) all you need is universal Nissan mounting bracket with a CD pocket - something like this http://www.crutchfield.com/S-DWVujsENuoP/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=112200&I=003NDK717


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually,

I guess I am not being too clear sorry. I was thinking of installing the stereo lower down (where the current storage pocket is just above the fan and heating controls (on the XE anyway) but if I did that and removed the current stereo there would be a gap where the current stereo is. I thought of maybe moving the current pocket up and then maybe adding a faceplate.

As well since I got free installation I will probably have the best buy people do most of it.

MP


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Uh, ok. I'm a bit slow today. You can always put an LCD monitor there


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

mplus, why dont just install the aftermarket radio where the orignal radio is now? You will just need a DIN for the Nissan and you will still have the extra pocket. To tell the trust I don't know why you want to make that more complicated. Just a thought!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I have my Pioneer stereo mounted in the lower storage pocket, and it fit perfect.
I still have the factory stereo in place until I find a suitable adapter.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Xtrailguy, do you have pics of your setup? Did you do it yourself? What are the complications involved?

I asked at Best Buy & Future Shop and those guys use the WWW.BESTKITS.COM for the DIN but the XTrail is not listed (why that doesn't surprise me?) it's only the XTerra and I don't know if it's the same as the Xtrail.

Guy, remember...a pics worth a thousand words!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

xtrailer said:


> Xtrailguy, do you have pics of your setup? Did you do it yourself? What are the complications involved?
> 
> I asked at Best Buy & Future Shop and those guys use the WWW.BESTKITS.COM for the DIN but the XTrail is not listed (why that doesn't surprise me?) it's only the XTerra and I don't know if it's the same as the Xtrail.
> 
> Guy, remember...a pics worth a thousand words!


The wiring harness I used was a kit at Walmart for 95+ Nissan vehicles (Scosche brand name).
It allowed me to wire the head unit so that it would just snap into the factory harness.
Welcome to Scosche Industries
It was an easy job, but I've wired several head units in the past. As long as you have the wire colours matched up correctly with your head unit, you will be ok.

You have to pop off the plastic piece surrounding the radio. You can see where the clips are located here:
http://members.optusnet.com.au/~jalalski/files/Audio_Install.pdf
The storage compartment has a couple of screws holding it into the dash. Once you remove it, the new head unit fits in the hole like a glove.

I will try to get a pic today.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Xtrailguy, r u saying that u didn't have to purchase a different DIN? and you used the original enclosure? I already got the wiring harness from Future Shop but I am still puzzled with the kind of DIN I should use. Scosche seems to have the Part#: NN1458B 2007 Nissan Versa ISO-DIN w/Pocket Kit for the XTrailer, seems to be a standard for Nissans but still not sure. If you could get those pics it would be GREAT!

It's good to know that somebody still read these kind of threads.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone has the wiring color scheme for the 2005 XTrail's radio? I have the Service Manual but there is nothing at all about the radio. It doesn't even show how to extract it. Anyone?


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

You shouldn't have to screw with the wiring. The new wiring harness you got for the Nissan should splice into your new head unit wiring, and then just snap this into the stock wiring lead which you just unplugged your stock head unit from.
I did find some pics on the net a while ago that showed the head unit being removed.
I will try to find it later and post.
I think any of those kits you mention will work fine with regards to wiring.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone interested, take a look at this http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/115676-possible-ipod-solution.html#post1172648
I am sure this apply to our X-Trails as well.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Aftermarket Radio Installation.*

All right, finally installed an after market radio and here are some pics I took during the installation, enjoy:
Here is the starting product:

This is the harness used:

and this is the pocket kit:

Here is the harness already joined to the original headset wires:

This is the back of the facial removed:

and the wiring from the vehicle:

Here is the back of the radio, removed:

The side plates of the original radio:

and finally...the final product.


Although I didn't do the installation myself, it seemed pretty straight forward as long as you know your wire colors. Once that's done, everything also is easy. One note though, when removing the faceplate make sure you don't loose two small clips from the bottom but, if you do you can always buy them at Canadian Tire.

Hope this help.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Here is my after market radio installation that I did last summer. I installed a JVC KD-AVX2 unit. Then I can install headrest monitors. Unfortunately, I did lot of investigation in the TERK unit for this radio and I hear there are a lot problems such as not holding the memory of the satellite radio station. So, it is back to square one again.


















I like the idea of playing my MP3's.

Cheers,

REAM1


----------



## ranjith (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you xtrailer for the pictures, still I can view them after 8 years wow. thanks. My X-trail 2005 stereo CD player stop working and I end up replacing it myself after reading the comments here and pictures helped a lot. I got the harness from walmart US ( I live at the border) Scosche NN032 - 82-UP Nissan Car Stereo Connector. This worked perfectly for the 2005 X-trail, just run into issue with the grounding, after troubleshooting with my multimeter, I found the best grounding is to wire it to the one the screws that hold the stereo at which connects the car's body. JVC KWR910BT Double DIN perfect fit my X-trail.


----------

